# BMQ, Aldershot July 20th!



## Talon16 (12 Jul 2006)

A couple of questions:

I recently was informed that i ship out July 20 for Aldershot BMQ.

1. Is anyone else going to this course on the 20th?

and 2. What can I expect at BMQ, I've heard alot of mixed reactions...is it really that bad?


----------



## Heartwork (13 Jul 2006)

Hey, if everything goes according to plan I should be going on this course.
I got my call this evening, I said I could go...now I'm just waiting for to get some general information about the course.

As of right now I have no clue what to expect...


----------



## Talon16 (14 Jul 2006)

Can anyone let us know what to expect?


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

Talon16 said:
			
		

> Can anyone let us know what to expect?


I can. But, I think I'll just fall back on the standard: SEARCH function. It's your friend. There are a plethora of threads dealing with BMQ on this site. Read 'em.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

and, for both of you:
MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2006)

.....but Para....they are dated and don't deal with Aldershot 20 July Course.... :crybaby:


----------



## StevenCD (15 Jul 2006)

Hey talon im on my BMQ in Aldershot right now then going into SQ right after you can expect PT every morning lol the food is great but the breakfasts get repetative other than that dont miss your timings lol or you will have to wear your helmet instead of boonie hat SHOWER EVERY DAY thats a given lol you get alot out of just BMQ aswell in 1 week i have got my standard first aid and am now WHMIS qualified aswell also look forward to the $$$ got my first pay friday and for 2 weeks i got 990$ which is more than iv ever had in my bank account  thats just what iv been through so far i still have 2 weeks left so good luck to ya


----------



## Talon16 (15 Jul 2006)

Thank for the brief heads-up, I'm really lookin' forward to this course and it looks like it'll be alot of fun for the summer!


----------

